# How much is a Nice discent candy paint not



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I m thinking of getting my 82 Cutlass supreme painted Candy organic green I dont want the best candy paint something discent also is there any good shops IN the Dallas ,Fort Worth are that can shot me some prices please Let me KNOW.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

$2500 or better ........ materials cost alone will be half that or greater...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

you might be able to find an individual who could do it good out of his home for about $1800 --- Thats only a few hundred bucks for the labor ............ Dont expect too much from that


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I hope to have it painted by next summer I might be able to do it will see and thanks bro for the info


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 5 2006, 04:38 PM~6509695
> *you might be able to find an individual who could do it good out of his home for about $1800 --- Thats only a few hundred bucks for the labor ............ Dont expect too much from that
> *



CHEAP and CANDY don't really go hand in hand. Cheap jobs really stand out compaired to quality jobs.


and you know this MAAYYNNEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Shit I wouldn't even THINK of spraying a candy paint job for 1800! someone does that it SHOULD look like shit, just remember u get what u pay for!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

X2


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

I here that candy colors wont last that long is that true


----------



## Threadjacker (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's the Kirker candy paint chip that I scanned. The colors scanned correctly except for the AQUAMARINE which looks blue in the scan instead of the dark green it actually is. I've seen a post in this forum in which someone shows a picture of the paint showing the *SPARKLE*  of the silver basecoat.
The paint might not be the best quality, but for only $300 for the complete kit, you can't BEAT it for a low cost alterantive to the HI DOLLAR paint. Spend your money on top-of-the-line body work, making the car super straight, and try this paint. I'd say it's worth a try.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Threadjacker_@Nov 7 2006, 02:46 PM~6519706
> *Here's the Kirker candy paint chip that I scanned. The colors scanned correctly except for the AQUAMARINE which looks blue in the scan instead of the dark green it actually is. I've seen a post in this forum in which someone shows a picture of the paint showing the SPARKLE  of the silver basecoat.
> The paint might not be the best quality, but for only $300 for the complete kit, you can't BEAT it for a low cost alterantive to the HI DOLLAR paint. Spend your money on top-of-the-line body work, making the car super straight, and try this paint. I'd say it's worth a try.
> *





NOW you're posting some real shit..not that powder candy crap :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ALL HOUSE OF KOLOR IN PORTLAND
4000.00 TO BE REAL TIGHT
6000.00 TO BE "DRIPPING STAINS"


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I did this one for pretty cheap with patterns & all but,,, He gave me time & Other items for trade , plus he managed to buy his paint for dirt cheap .... BUt my labor costs were about $1500+ after said & done...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 8 2006, 12:02 PM~6527197
> *I did this one for pretty cheap with patterns & all but,,, He gave me time & Other items for trade , plus he managed to buy his paint for dirt cheap .... BUt my labor costs were about $1500+ after said & done...
> 
> 
> ...



You charged him too much!!!!!!!!!














































He couldnt afford to put air in his tire.









j/k...lol


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

^^^^^^ LOL ................... I guess huh ??LOL






Hardest part about it was having to fix the many mistakes by previous painter .............. His fuck ups made it twice as hard for me to cover up ... He had paint on the damn Rockers, window trim , mouldings, All over the damn place ........


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

dont waste your money on a half ass job.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah, its gonna be expensive. My deville was about $600 in just paint, about $200 in other additional materials. Then It took about 70 hours of work for patterns and taking it all apart. I was only charged $700 to use a buddy's shop and equipment for 5 days. And this was without kandy. That was just a regular job, so I would say it would run about $3000+ for your cutty, depending on condition.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 8 2006, 09:02 AM~6527197
> *I did this one for pretty cheap with patterns & all but,,, He gave me time & Other items for trade , plus he managed to buy his paint for dirt cheap .... BUt my labor costs were about $1500+ after said & done...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT NICE HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EDM95_@Nov 6 2006, 11:59 PM~6518636
> *I here that candy colors wont last that long is that true
> *


i always heard that fake Candy fades in the sun,but real Kandy doesnt.my car has had the same base color for about 6 years and it hasnt faded but the patterns have,and the reason they did was cause the guy that sprayed them only shot one coat of paint and it wasnt enough.


----------

